# What Kind Of Tractor Do You Have?



## redpredator (May 21, 2005)

I Have A John Deere.great For My Five Acres In North Georgia.whats Yall's Preference.


----------



## Murdock (May 21, 2005)

Kubota 18.5hp great for my five acres as well.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 21, 2005)

John Deere Green 1050 for me, my ten acres and a bunch of food plots.


----------



## GAGE (May 21, 2005)

04 New Holland TC40 DA w/ a 16 LA FEL.
I use it on my 12.5 acres and both of my hunting clubs.


----------



## HT2 (May 21, 2005)

*I ain't got one............*

    

But a buddy of mine has a M/F...........Does that count for me havin' one?????


----------



## creekrunner (May 21, 2005)

new holland tc29, mow  about 10 acres of pastures and roads on 50 acres and about 3 acres of food plots


----------



## Nugefan (May 21, 2005)

*nothing...*

runs like a Deere...4300 / 32 HP great little compact...i work about 20 acres with it...just don't get in any hurry...


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 21, 2005)

*Kind of Tractor*

My *37 year old Massey Furgeson 135 Diesel* will still be chugging away when most of the above are relegated to the scrap heap.  Might be a slight exaggeration, but not by much.

Vernon


----------



## jeclif (May 21, 2005)

I have an old kubota b6200E  15 hp  lawn mower any one know anything about it


----------



## Timberman (May 21, 2005)

94 Kubota 7030 utility special. It'll be there in the end with yer MF, Mr, V.  

International 1586 160 hp full cab row crop special. Got it at an auction right, I mean double dipped  right. Is a pleasure to mow large pastures with , operate a hay baler, or plow fields quickly and thoroughly. NOT a woods tractor.


----------



## smitty (May 21, 2005)

*Massey Ferg*

1240 4x4 just enough to get the job done


----------



## Sea Fox (May 21, 2005)

I have a 1952 8-N and I love it. My gandfather had one when I was a kid and I grew up farming with it so I new what I wanted.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 22, 2005)

Me and my dad have a Duetz Allis.


----------



## Augie (May 22, 2005)




----------



## W4DSB (May 23, 2005)

MF 135 diesel with hi-low range box and the hydrostatic hi-low as well (called double low)
also have a IH 300 utility


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 23, 2005)

John Deere 5310 (55 hp)

International 1086 with cab, heat and air (140 hp).  It's a beast that I use for summer sorghum and pea plots and for planting my annual dove field.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2005)

Got a Kabota M4700 utility.  Really wanted a Deere with 4wheel drive, but really didn't want to spend that much back when I got the Kabota.


----------



## Model70 (May 23, 2005)

*Kubota 3400*

Should have bought it years ago.......


----------



## SLUGGER (May 24, 2005)

Me and dad have a MF 135 and John Deere G.


----------



## Mac (May 24, 2005)

Tafe :     45 HP diesel,  Hi low,  power steering


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 24, 2005)

Ford 4600 SU


----------



## redlevel (May 24, 2005)

MF 135 Diesel,  Ford 600 gas,  New Holland 6640 Diesel.


----------



## Beagler (May 24, 2005)

43 H.P. Long Tractor.

Beagler


----------



## Woody (May 24, 2005)

John Deere 1120.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (May 24, 2005)

John Deere 5510 MFWD with loader (75 hp)

John Deere 5410 MFWD (65 hp)

Ford 6610 MFWD with loader (72 hp)

Ford 6610 (72 hp)


Dang man! I need to sell something!    


GSH


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

John Deere green. Did you ever notice what color everything in you garden is. And did you notice what color 90% of the blooms are. Man I love Green and Yellow.


----------



## bukhuntr (May 25, 2005)

Had a JD 790 and sold it, wish I hadn't.  Thinking about a Kubota M6800 now with an 8 ft bushog.


----------



## BigMassiveDaddy (May 27, 2005)

*Massey Ferguson of course*

We have a 240 and it does anything we ask of it.  Recently, Dad bought a Kubota 6800 with a cab on it.  This summer, I know which one I'll try to do most of the work with.

Both have been great tractors. But, from what I've always heard.

If you want to look good, ride a JohnDeere.
If you want to get some work done, crank up the Massey.


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (May 27, 2005)

1987 Ferguson 240, Great little 40 hp tractor.


----------



## southernclay (May 27, 2005)

My dad had a MF but sold it a few years ago.   I miss it bad.


----------



## labman (Jun 2, 2005)

I use a 04 Massey451.


----------



## country (Jun 3, 2005)

*JD Green*

John Deere for me. 5103 w/loader


----------



## Fluke (Jun 3, 2005)

John Deere 5105 with loader


----------



## Rambo (Jun 3, 2005)

*Tractors*

MF 135 Diesel, Mf 2135 Diesel Loader


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 9, 2005)

1940 Farmall Model H
1950 Farmall Model H
1953 Ford Golden Jubilee
196? Case 430

The Snakeman


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 9, 2005)

early 50's Harris Ferguson TO-30 
Just finishing up getting her running for food plot season


----------



## billy336 (Jun 9, 2005)

1967 Ford 3600 diesel with loader.


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 12, 2005)

I got a baby Ford 1300 .....it ain't grown up yet but it do's what I need for around here and works well for small plots and hard to get to areas where you can't get a big tractor.
I would like to get a bigger one but I would keep the baby Ford for reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 1, 2005)

MF 135.  Great tractor!!

Duramax


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 1, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> early 50's Harris Ferguson TO-30
> Just finishing up getting her running for food plot season


That hurt.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 1, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> That hurt.


  
You talkin about my tractor or my sticker??


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 1, 2005)

Both. 
I will ask you acouple of Questions here What color is grass trees and anything in your garden when it grows?
Answer:GREEN



What color are nearly all the blooms when those plants grow?YELLOW


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww, Come on now... Don't be pickin on my tractor.. It's ugly, but it was free.. and there ain't no better tractor than a free one.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 1, 2005)

You are right as rain I like any of em just prefer the green and yellow ones. But would take a free red one anytime.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 1, 2005)

1953 Ford 8N

I year older than I am.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 1, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Both.
> I will ask you acouple of Questions here What color is grass trees and anything in your garden when it grows?
> Answer:GREEN
> 
> ...


"Those" tractors are painted like that for camoflauge, at the request of the owners.  You can't see them in the fields, so your neighbors don't keep saying, "I see that tractor is still broke down in the lower 40.  You ever gonna get that thing runnin' again?"

   

The Snakeman


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 1, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> "Those" tractors are painted like that for camoflauge, at the request of the owners.  You can't see them in the fields, so your neighbors don't keep saying, "I see that tractor is still broke down in the lower 40.  You ever gonna get that thing runnin' again?"
> 
> 
> 
> The Snakeman


UHHHHHHHH no the reason is those green and yellows dont have to have a shed to keep them dry. they like punishment so well that they run better if they have been neglected for a while.

And another reson is the owners love to drive them so much they forget to look at the fuel guage and they runn out.









































Nothing Runs Like A Deere


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 1, 2005)

> they forget to look at the fuel guage and they runn out.


Kind of says something about the owners ,, HUH ?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 1, 2005)

We just love fine machinery Its like a swiss watch.


----------



## Goat (Jul 3, 2005)

mules. 2 of them


----------



## firebiker (Jul 3, 2005)

*I need a Tractor*

I saw the post and had to chime in, I don't have a tractor but I need one. I have small acreage and need to bush hog it from time to time and I am tired of paying to have it done. my question and reason for jumping in is. I have been seeing the advertisments for a package deal ( Tractor Mitsub or Yamar 20 to 23 hp Diesel,box scrape,bush hog and double axel trailers for $4,995. sounds like a decent deal to me, has anyone else here purchased one these ? if so is it worth it ?


----------



## Beagler (Jul 3, 2005)

I've seen  those as well in GON, Sounds like a decent deal. Just make sure the tractor has a live PTO.

It would be nice if ti came with a chisel plow but they are reasonably priced.

Beagler


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 5, 2005)

Goat said:
			
		

> mules. 2 of them


Always dependable and corn dont cost as much as fuel.


----------



## Al White (Jul 6, 2005)

We have nothin but Deere's at Whiteway!!!  Here is a pic of our latest addition.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 6, 2005)

UUUHHH..........looks like a nice addition Im willing to adopt


----------



## deer slayer58 (Jul 6, 2005)

*great tractor*

I have recently purchased the MAHINDRA 25 series tractor......It operates great.....This will be used mostly for wildlife managment feed plots and maintaing planted pines.........MAHINDRA 25 SERIES.........


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 7, 2005)

02 Kubota L3000DT w/FEL


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 17, 2008)

Massey 231S


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ford 5030 with loader


----------



## ultramag (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Massey Ferguson 263...60 hp...It will get the job done..It was built in England..1998 model..the last year that they assembled them exclusively in england..I will keep it for a long time


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 17, 2008)

my dad has a john deere 5310 with loader
and a Cat rubber track skid steer


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 19, 2008)

1941 Allis-Chalmers


----------



## bowhunter ed (Dec 27, 2008)

Yanmar why pay JD money to get a yanmar


----------



## THERAKE (Dec 31, 2008)

1947 allis c -dads                                                                                
1953 farmall super m
1955 farmall 200
1947 farmall m


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Yanmar*

22 HP Yanmar with front loader, does what I need done on our little place.


----------



## tmelrod (Jan 2, 2009)

John Deere model M, Farmall model Super A, A-C model B and CA.


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 2, 2009)

firebiker said:


> I saw the post and had to chime in, I don't have a tractor but I need one. I have small acreage and need to bush hog it from time to time and I am tired of paying to have it done. my question and reason for jumping in is. I have been seeing the advertisments for a package deal ( Tractor Mitsub or Yamar 20 to 23 hp Diesel,box scrape,bush hog and double axel trailers for $4,995. sounds like a decent deal to me, has anyone else here purchased one these ? if so is it worth it ?




I had the same package[Yanmar] and kept it on my farm in TN. I bought just for mowing and food plots never gave me a bit of trouble. And parts are easier to get then you would think..


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2009)

J D 970 4x4 w/ loader all in all the best one I've owned


----------



## Shook (Jan 4, 2009)

*tractor*

john deere


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one too, and its great!! Just about the right size for a Green Acres sorta farm girl...lol. But I 'spec the tractor will do a lot more than I will ever need it for 

Julia



deer slayer58 said:


> I have recently purchased the MAHINDRA 25 series tractor......It operates great.....This will be used mostly for wildlife managment feed plots and maintaing planted pines.........MAHINDRA 25 SERIES.........


----------



## bamafans (Jan 12, 2009)

MF 240....would not trade it for the world!!!


----------

